# Pool filter sand



## rpc07 (Feb 6, 2009)

*** been searching and cant find anything, im looking for a white sand and heard pool filter sand is pretty white anyone have any pics? i dont want to spend 5 bucks per bag at the lfs would much rather buy 50lbs for 10 bucks

thanks, Ryan


----------



## Neb (Sep 22, 2008)

here's mine. paid $8 for a 50lb bag and used the whole thing.


----------



## rpc07 (Feb 6, 2009)

looks good exactly the color im going for, by chance do you remember the company?


----------



## zach62040 (Mar 2, 2009)

where would u find pool sand at? **** that looks sweet lol


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I would also like to find some of this. I have even gone to the pool instalation company and found they only use red flint sand. Lowes and home depot dont have it in my area.


----------



## Wind459 (May 2, 2007)

how do you keep the sand out of the filters when you clean>? I really like that sand, would love to use it in my tank. Im just afraid of cleaning/filter mechanics getting messed up.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I just did mine with pool filter sand and rock. I think it looks good. I paid about $8/bag.





I took out my UGF and used the two powerheads to make a cross tank current.


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

zach62040 -

Here is a pool store in Granite City.

Perigen Pool
3533 Il-162
Granite City, IL 62040

Get Directions
(618) 876-6800

When it starts to warm up a little more, I believe Home Depot starts to stock PFS.

I bought from Baker Pool and Spa in Chesterfield, MO...$8 a bag.


----------

